
Howard Schultz says Starbucks is not making money in Britain - Cbasedlifeform
http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2012/oct/19/starbucks-defends-uk-tax-payments
======
Cbasedlifeform
Well then he's the world's worst businessman, as there's a Starbucks every 5
blocks in London. Or is he just being charitable and supplying all the
ventissimos and "talls" (translation: "small") without caring about making a
profit?

